# PM River Kings



## Mr.Hanky (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone seen or heard of anyone catching any kings on the PM River yet? I heard the kings are starting to stage in PM Lake right now.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

they mite be staging who knows i would wait till Thursday and reread this link below.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_59567-34956--,00.html

the link say king have been being caught on the little but that was it they may be staging in pm lake as we speak.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Waters wayy to warm for them to even think about it yet


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Floated Lower Branch to Wahalla yesterday, saw 4-5 kings and 2 steelhead. I wouldn't call it fishable numbers but they are there. We were 15 deep in canoes and kayaks and still were seeing fish. Also saw 5 cars at PM highway on my way back to GR this morning....


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, i definitely thought it was too warm, but hey maybe things are gettin movin


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

man vs. fish said:


> Well, i definitely thought it was too warm, but hey maybe things are gettin movin



I caught my first king this time last year around 6 pm on a sunny, 80 degree day...


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

oh there thinking about it. they should have some eggs developing. next good rain we get there will be a good push i would believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

tannhd said:


> Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


HAHAHA! Too funny, so true!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

tannhd said:


> Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


That and have the thickest white rod wal-mart has to offer with a zebco 9500 series crank on it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

tannhd said:


> Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


Or be decked out head to toe with orvis gear and a chuck n duck rig with 2 flies and an 8 ft leader.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

These are the 2 best posts i've seen in a long time on m-s.

Originally Posted by *tannhd*  
_Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?

_


fishfly said:


> Or be decked out head to toe with orvis gear and a chuck n duck rig with 2 flies and an 8 ft leader.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

tannhd said:


> Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


That only applies to anglers using skein and cranks.

However, if you're wearing overalls and a dirty john deere trucker hat, you may only fish with lead and yarn.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

fishfly said:


> a chuck n duck rig with 2 flies and an 8 ft leader.


Don't hate on my rig bro...it's legit


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

fishfly said:


> Or be decked out head to toe with orvis gear and a chuck n duck rig with 2 flies and an 8 ft leader.


At least you know the Orvis guy isn't going to break into your car after fishing to steal your radio and loose change.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

tannhd said:


> Is it a rule that you have to wear cut off monster energy t shirts and fox racin' hats to fish for Kangs?


Coming soon to a river near you. Busch Light, the official beer of Indian Bridge Salmonfest 2013.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

REG said:


> Coming soon to a river near you. Busch Light, the official beer of Indian Bridge Salmonfest 2013.




was thinking the same about old Milwaukee beer that or keystone lol's i thought bush was for the higher up more sophisticated types. lol's 

by the way the dnr did a good wright up on the salmon being bigger this year right at this link under manistee.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_59567-34956--,00.html


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

silverspoons said:


> At least you know the Orvis guy isn't going to break into your car after fishing to steal your radio and loose change.



now you know how he got that gear he is wearing


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

swaprat said:


> now you know how he got that gear he is wearing


Now that's funny!


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

swaprat said:


> now you know how he got that gear he is wearing


lol...


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

ahhh reminds me of a time fishing the big man....a guide coming through.... me hooking a fish on a smashed golf ball sized spawn bag....him telling his clients I was snagging......me showing them and him....lol....I said yep a number six hook a 3 ft 6lb leader ....
and is was a hen.....silver full yet...gotta love combat fishing
Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

you guys forgot the 2 foot wide 15 foot handle (push hook)


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep..if ypur not tossing tsticks or skein,you snagging,..give me a fricking break..ive got alot of fish on egg flies,leech pattern flies,orange and chartreuse nymphs..not flossed,hooked in the roof of the mouth,toung,and a few that i had to use pliers to pull the hook out of there throat..


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

lostontheice said:


> Yep..if ypur not tossing tsticks or skein,you snagging,..give me a fricking break..ive got alot of fish on egg flies,leech pattern flies,orange and chartreuse nymphs..not flossed,hooked in the roof of the mouth,toung,and a few that i had to use pliers to pull the hook out of there throat..


There were times later in the runs where I believe I've had a couple biters on larger eggs. Small to medium-sized bucks seem to be the typical fish to go. With that said, you can absolutely zip fish so perfect that they indeed, look legit. I'm talking inside-out in the corner, roof, tongue-wherever. When you tag a chinook on a #12 stone inside the yapper...I'm sorry, that thing did not eat that fly. Kings are not steelhead; they kill baitfish and that is it as adults. With steelhead, anything and everything is game.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

So I wasted my time tying all these #12 caddis larves?


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

There's a lot of judgmental self righteousness going on, you'd think fishing is some kind of religion or something...

A non- native fish that is going die and is planted by the millions to boot.
Just pick up all your crap and leave the river clean.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

lostontheice said:


> Yep..if ypur not tossing tsticks or skein,you snagging,..give me a fricking break..ive got alot of fish on egg flies,leech pattern flies,orange and chartreuse nymphs..not flossed,hooked in the roof of the mouth,toung,and a few that i had to use pliers to pull the hook out of there throat..


Not in this forum! Seeing it is based on hook-and-cook/anti-fly anything relating to C&R, salmon, steelhead will fall on deaf ears....

We have lost many members based on that theory. 

Don't even waste your time! For some reason it has been allowed to bash anyone using a flyrod and being labeled as a snagger. 

Anyone using flies goes against the new-found spirit of of Free for all. Bait for all waters, kill them all and screw next year!

Sell your long rod, buy some bait and join the M-S Crowd of of fish mongers...:lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Shoeman, is it ok if I fish bait and hardware but rarely keep any fish? 

I don't believe in the hook and cook mentality much, but I'm also not against keeping legal fish. I'd say I take more of a selective harvest approach when it comes to targeting salmon and steelhead. 

And as far as trout go, I rarely fish for them, as they're not my cup of tea. I'd much rather go and play with catfish. Pounds, not inches.. :lol:

Just the other day as a matter of fact, I contacted a MS member about fly fishing as I've never done much of it other than some lake fishing as a child. 

I wouldn't mind learning something new, especially other techniques that can produce fish.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shoeman is right, I've never seen anyone post bad things about bait fisherman killing all the trout and decimating the waters with gut hooking. 

How about keeping all the steelhead so future generations of fish will never get a chance? You'd figure there wouldn't be a steelhead left with all of em roped up by the bait guys....

I certainly have never been called out on my legal limit by fellow members of MS who are diehard fly fisherman. Especially when I was new around here, they really took it easy on me....

Hmm what else? The trash! My god, the trash on the rivers from bait guys. They say empty water bottles are filling up the landfills but I think its BS, its really blue containers that say Walt's on them...

Let's net even get started on where we get our eggs from to fish....

I'm not trying to take a poke at ya Shoeman but your tunnel vision is getting out of control!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

-Axiom- said:


> There's a lot of judgmental self righteousness going on, you'd think fishing is some kind of religion or something...
> 
> A non- native fish that is going die and is planted by the millions to boot.
> Just pick up all your crap and leave the river clean.


Best post I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

-Axiom- said:


> There's a lot of judgmental self righteousness going on, you'd think fishing is some kind of religion or something...
> 
> A non- native fish that is going die and is planted by the millions to boot.
> Just pick up all your crap and leave the river clean.


Amen to that, all the bickering that goes on every year is just plain sad..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> Not in this forum! Seeing it is based on hook-and-cook/anti-fly anything relating to C&R, salmon, steelhead will fall on deaf ears....
> 
> We have lost many members based on that theory.
> 
> ...


Yep sure gets old!!!! One would think it qualifies for rules violations but they seem to pick and choose with that anymore.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

My observations on the PM is that the majority of the guys keeping stringers of fish are not fly flossers. Who wants to keeps a skanky king when one can eat perch, gills, specs, etc. When I used to fish the Grand out of my boat, we did well early in the run on cleos, but I didn't keep them then either. The groups I see talking out ropes are usually toting big spinning rods and walking far enough downstream out of sight to fling whatever they want. Mostly trebles with weight and piece of yarn I suspect. The guides...well they got a make a living, and those fish are gonna die anyway. Guides are not going to get a lot of biters later in the run. The sport of salmon fishing in the river is the fight, not the meat. Spring time steel is another story.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Flossing is as legal as keeping your 5 fish so at this point do as you please. But let's call a spade a spade here. If you want to do it right put on some sinking line and swing away. Also most people I know that fish bait and or hardware don't keep them. I've seen just as many fly guys loading up stringers so that is a bogus claim. Plus it's not so much bait vs flies, it fishing vs snagging that is the real issue. The guides I know that chuck n duck for kings say a cast without a hook set is a wasted cast. What does that do for the image of fly fishing? That is not an isolated case either. They know what's up so why can't you admit what it really is? Can you get a legit bite that way? YES Depending on the fly and leader. Will you floss/snag 10x the amount of biters? Probably an extreme under estimate. Do what you do just own it and understand why it takes heat nowadays. 

Most of us here whether bait or flies or hybrids like myself all share a passion for these fish and I'm glad they are here so let's play nice. But one of the main reasons are lake is on a brink of collapse is because of the huge numbers of natty repo being cranked out by rivers such as the pm. So meat fishing is not something that you can tie into this discussion. CnR for kings is kind of detrimental for future gens of salmon based on the forage base. I CnR because I wouldn't eat a river fish but I'm considering slitting their gills before I release them this year .


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

fishfly said:


> Flossing is as legal as keeping your 5 fish so at this point do as you please. But let's call a spade a spade here. If you want to do it right put on some sinking line and swing away. Also most people I know that fish bait and or hardware don't keep them. I've seen just as many fly guys loading up stringers so that is a bogus claim. Plus it's not so much bait vs flies, it fishing vs snagging that is the real issue. The guides I know that chuck n duck for kings say a cast without a hook set is a wasted cast. What does that do for the image of fly fishing? That is not an isolated case either. They know what's up so why can't you admit what it really is? Can you get a legit bite that way? YES Depending on the fly and leader. Will you floss/snag 10x the amount of biters? Probably an extreme under estimate. Do what you do just own it and understand why it takes heat nowadays.
> 
> Most of us here whether bait or flies or hybrids like myself all share a passion for these fish and I'm glad they are here so let's play nice. But one of the main reasons are lake is on a brink of collapse is because of the huge numbers of natty repo being cranked out by rivers such as the pm. So meat fishing is not something that you can tie into this discussion. CnR for kings is kind of detrimental for future gens of salmon based on the forage base. I CnR because I wouldn't eat a river fish but I'm considering slitting their gills before I release them this year .


Well said but a little extreme on slitting their gills. There's many uses for river kings that don't waste them.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Shame, on all u bitchin fishermen, u CAN catch salmon on flys, done it. just cus I,m old don,t mean I ain't had a life. (been their done that) used to fish the little man (all the time a NIGHT) brown's up to 7#( high vis drys, muddler down deep, strippin fast). As far as salmon go i have done very well on them, with flys, ( when I wanted to fish that way) Here's two of my spot's n how I did it. ( my kings were cault using a 23' home made cane pole, just for the fun of it) I was under bridge st. swinging a 3 to 4 " streamer back n forth, above there red's, n then bang, they were on. (had to go to shore to beach them, because of the long rod). Coho on a fly was something I looked forward to doing. When coho's ran they would run quick n fast. the spot I liked was just above the bridge st coffer.( at the break in the dam) I would fly cast streamers upstream (with sinking line) n strip my line back as fast as I could, then BANG, right at my feet they would grab it. What fun, so don't tell me they don't BITE. O by the way all those that think i'm bs's ya. get out of your shoe box n make some history.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Looks like everyone has made their point on this endless, seasonal debate and I don't see this thread getting any better.

Time to move on....


----------

